# What size is a Ricky?



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Found maybe a great deal on what looks like a brand new Ricky but owner nor I know what size it is.

520?
624?
524?

price seems right so I may just buy.

never had a Yammy before and everyone says they are better than Honda's


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

this thread seems to say 524 or 624. I've never had one but I perk up when they're mentioned. 








Yamaha YS240tb "Ricky" Service Manual Needed


Hello members, I have 2 "Ricky" YS240 tb snowblowers that need repairs and maintenance, wich I am planning on doing during summer/fall, but I woul like to find a Service Manual for them. Any ifo about it?. Thanks.




www.snowblowerforum.com




*YSHSfan *seems to be your best bet as a reference on all things yamaha


----------



## Brent (Jul 31, 2019)

5 HP 147cc vertical shaft engine. Unique continuously variable transmission. Not hydrostatic. I’ve read a lot about them and never saw lack of power as an issue. I have one I picked up free that I haven’t had time to work on yet. I’d get it if I were you.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> Found maybe a great deal on what looks like a brand new Ricky but owner nor I know what size it is.
> 
> 520?
> 624?
> ...


never had a Yammy before and everyone says they are better than Honda's
Say it isn't so?


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

I had bought a YS240 a few years ago, the thing sat in my basement for a couple of years; it was in mint condition, I was even able to score a service manual for it from ebay, unfortunately i never got to use it and ended up selling it to YSHSfan a while ago :/ If its anything less than 1000 (for your region) then get it. 

Parts are impossible to get, just make sure that the drive works flawlessly and has no issues.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

JnC said:


> I had bought a YS240 a few years ago, the thing sat in my basement for a couple of years; it was in mint condition, I was even able to score a service manual for it from ebay, unfortunately i never got to use it and ended up selling it to YSHSfan a while ago :/ If its anything less than 1000 (for your region) then get it.
> 
> Parts are impossible to get, just make sure that the drive works flawlessly and has no issues.


It was mint and only $300. the seller pulled a game on me. Told me it was mine and before I got there said someone else offered him more and he took it.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Ahh, if only I had a dollar for every time that has happened to me .

Sorry, bud, the ricky sure is a conversation piece, its tough to work on though due to lack or resources and unconventional design.


----------

